# Rugs stolen of horses back!



## SmartiePants (14 February 2012)

Cornwall - Redruth/St.day areas (So far!)

On Sunday morning my mum arrived at the yard to find her horse had had its red 6'3 heavy/medium full neck weatherbeta rug taken off him and he was left in the field with a full clip and only a thin stable rug which he had on underneath.

The other horse in the field was also wearing a full neck rug and had had all of it's straps undone except for one of the neck straps, the other neck strap was ripped. He can be a little spooky so must have got away.

The other horse wearing a non full neck had been left.

Also taken were one electric fence unit and two batteries.

The police have also said that this is not an isolated incident so keep a watchful eye out everyone in and around the areas!!

Also anyone who knows anything/spotted anyone should report to the police to further their investigation.


----------



## asmp (14 February 2012)

Make sure you mark your new rug with your post code.  This happened to a friend's horse I shared a field with up in North Yorkshire some years ago.  The thieves waited until she bought a new one and then came back.  When they realised the new one had her postcode painted on it they dumped it close to the field so she managed to get it back,


----------



## Suechoccy (14 February 2012)

postcode or phone number on the rug in big letters. don't worry about affecting the rug's resale value.


----------



## fatpiggy (14 February 2012)

I'd be taking a pair of binoculars to a certain permanent travellers site between Caharrack and St Day.


----------



## posie_honey (14 February 2012)

as a preventative - paint on postcode or phone number
or - you can get horsewatch sew on patches - i suppose they can be taken off but it still shoes that the owner is aware and taking preventative measures and that alone often stops theives


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (14 February 2012)

asmp said:



			Make sure you mark your new rug with your post code.  This happened to a friend's horse I shared a field with up in North Yorkshire some years ago.  The thieves waited until she bought a new one and then came back.  When they realised the new one had her postcode painted on it they dumped it close to the field so she managed to get it back,
		
Click to expand...

^5  Postcode your rugs if your horses are out at night, padlock them too  small little ones can make it awkward to remove them

* if you can  use  florescent paint  so can be seen at night .*
 some people put freezemark on and under say 



 complete list here on securing horses- tack- rugs- trailers. check it out 


http://equinecare-and-control.weebly.com/preventing-horse-theft.html.

 freezemark   987T or else its stolen 
















.


----------



## Warmblood39 (15 February 2012)

This is terrible, poor horses


----------

